# I discovered Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

I was on Lotronex for 8 months before they took it off the market. I was disappointed what they did. But since then I have discovered through the internet, "Eating for IBS" by Heather Van Vorous. I am experiencing great success in controlling IBS. Not only am I controlling IBS but I am losing those unwanted pounds. If I had the chance to go back on Lotronex, I wouldn't want to. I physically feel much better "Eating for IBS". Thank you Heather!Sheri Janose


----------

